# Use of modifier 59



## Kellyj0h (Jan 14, 2010)

I am working on billing for a urologist.  When he bills a 52000, 51741, and 51798 all together, do I need to add a 59 modifier on two of the charges?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 15, 2010)

*No, you don't*

I ran the codes through our system checking for CCI edits - all three may be billed together without the modifier -59.  You may have been confused by the "separate procedure" description on 52000.  Since the EMG or post-voiding measurement described by the other are separate and the cysto is not part of them, there is no need for -59.


----------



## Kellyj0h (Jan 15, 2010)

*Modifier 59*

So do the CCI edits only show the codes that either require modifiers, or that are not allowed to be billed together with modifiers?  Their spreadsheet is confusing.  When i enter these codes, it doesn't show them listed together to let me know about modifiers.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 15, 2010)

Kellyj0h said:


> So do the CCI edits only show the codes that either require modifiers, or that are not allowed to be billed together with modifiers?  Their spreadsheet is confusing.  When i enter these codes, it doesn't show them listed together to let me know about modifiers.



Our editor shows both - either that you can't bill the codes together or that you can, but a modifier would be needed.  I got none of those messages with any combination of your three codes.


----------



## garzoyan (Jan 21, 2010)

*modifier*

Hello

i work  convenient clininc and we are billing to Medicaid. Our porviders are Np or PA. To submit claims to Medicaid i need a modifier to show that the services are rendered by NP
Does anybody knows about  modifiers?? Please advise.


----------

